# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  1. Diagnose PSA 13,8

## Jakob S

Guten Abend,

beginnen möchte ich kurz damit, meinen Vater vorzustellen. Er wird dieses Jahr 58 Jahre, arbeitet viel und gern in seinem landwirtschaftlichen Beruf und erfüllt seine Opa Rolle mit Leidenschaft.

Vor 5 Jahren hatte er eine Vorsorgeuntersuchung. Ergebniss PSA 0.

Jetzt war er wegen einer Kleinigkeit wieder beim Hausarzt und hat vorsorglich eine Blutuntersuchung gemacht.

Dieses mal lag der PSA bei 13,8. Darauf hin hat der Hausarzt die Prostata abgetastet und konnte einen Knoten ausfindig machen. Das war am Samstag vormittag.

Heute morgen wurde ein Termin für eine Biopsie gemacht. Am Donnerstag soll es soweit sein.

Wir wollen von Anfang an den richtigen Weg gehen, daher meine Frage:
Ist die Gewebeentnahme der nächste Schritt, oder sollte man vorher andere Untersuchungen in Betracht ziehen?
Er hat in keinerlei Hinsicht Beschwerden was ohne diese Blutuntersuchung auf diesen Wert hingedeutet hätte.

Wir sind über jede Antwort dankbar.

Jakob S.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

bei einem solchen PSA-Wert und einem auffälligen Tastbefund würde ich unbedingt eine Biopsie machen lassen.

Alle anderen Untersuchungen, Bildgebung oder Tests, bringen keine definitiven Beweise, sondern nur Anhaltspunkte oder Verdächtigungen, die Ihrem Vater in dieser Situation auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Leider ist die Biopsie bei einem negativen Ergebnis (nichts gefunden) auch nicht sicher; allerdings bei einem positiven. Deshalb mindestens 10 - 12 Stanzungen vornehmen lassen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## LudwigS

Wenn der Vater mit 58 mittels Biopsie und Tastbefund nachgewiesenen Prostatakrebs haben sollte, sollte der Sohn ab 35 für sich eine PSA-Messreihe mit max. einjährigem Abstand beginnen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Jakob,

vielleicht ist folgender Link über dern ersten Rat hilfreich:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ter%20rat.html

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## didi_pc

Hallo Jakob S,

bei mir wurde vor der Biopsie der PSA-Wert noch 2x bestimmt und versucht mit Antibiotika den Wert evtl. senken zu können. Einzelheiten kannst Du unter meinem Profil erfahren.

Gruß
didi_pc

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Jakob,

wie schon meine Vorredner ausführten, sollte man möglichst schnell einen eindeutigen Beweis - ob positiv oder eindeutig negativ - Befunden lassen.

Jede weitere Hinauszögerung in Ungewissheit mit Restzweifel sollte vermieden werden. 

Es geht um ein eindeutiges Ergebnis.




> bei einem solchen PSA-Wert und einem auffälligen Tastbefund würde ich unbedingt eine Biopsie machen lassen.


 ein guter Rat.

Um die Trefferquote zu erhöhen - diese natürlich nur mit moderner Bildgebung - kann auch eine bildgebende Unterstützung durch eine vorherige eMRT sehr sinnvoll sein, hierbei ist dann die sektorale Zone in der Prostata erkennbar bei Befall und auch durch die Intensität der Signale können wichtige Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden.

Damit ließe sich schon im Vorfeld eine genauere Führung der Stanzen herleiten und es ergäbe sich evtl. eine  andere Vorsicht gegenüber dem Vorgefundenen.

Die Prostatagröße hat der Urologe nicht benannt und weitere Details.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Josef

Bitte gibt es die Broschüre zu P. Ca. von der Gmundner Krankenkasse auch per download?

----------


## Harro

*Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen

*Hallo, Josef,* hier* kannst Du es laden.

*"Es ist besser ein einziges kleines Licht anzuzünden, als die Dunkelheit zu verfluchen"
*(Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Josef

Servus!
Danke, 
durch deine Hilfe habe ich die richtige Broschüre gefunden für Jacob`s Vater:

https://www.gek.de/x-medien/dateien/...statakrebs.pdf

aber auch die Dr. Böcking`s ist natürlich interessant:
https://www.gek.de/x-medien/dateien/...Skalpellen.pdf

LG.
Josef

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

ich danke allen für die schnellen Antworten.

wir holen noch eine 2. Meinung ein. Da mein Vater vor der Untersuchung stark erkältet war und hohes Fieber hatte, könnte der erhöhte Wert evtl. auch daher rühren.

Er wird eine 2. Tastuntersuchung beim Urologen machen.

Viele Grüße

Jakob

----------


## JoScho

> Hallo,
> 
> ich danke allen für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> wir holen noch eine 2. Meinung ein. Da mein Vater vor der Untersuchung stark erkältet war und hohes Fieber hatte, könnte der erhöhte Wert evtl. auch daher rühren.
> 
> Er wird eine 2. Tastuntersuchung beim Urologen machen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


 Diese Hoffnung hatte ich vor 2 Jahren auch.
Da das PSA jedoch mit einem positiven Tastbefund festgestellt wurde,
würde ich die weiteren Untersuchungen nicht allzuweit hinauszögern.

Viel Glück ( neben Gesundheit ist Glück das Wichtigste im Leben)

JoScho

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

sucht keine Ersatzerklärungen für den hohen PSA-Wert.

Natürlich kann auch eine Entzündung der Prostata dafür verantwortlich sein; aber nicht eine "normale" Erkältung.

Aber entscheidend ist in diesem Fall der auffällige Tastbefund.

Bei einem Tastbefund ist der Prostatakrebs meist schon etwas fortgeschritten.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## JoScho

> Hallo,
> 
> sucht keine Ersatzerklärungen für den hohen PSA-Wert. 
> 
> Bei einem Tastbefund ist der Prostatakrebs meist schon etwas fortgeschritten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Hansjörg Burger


 richtig!!!  siehe mein Profil

drum überlegt aber schnell handeln

JoScho

----------


## Jakob S

Aber es spricht doch nichts gegen einen 2. Tastbefund. Nichts gegen den Hausarzt aber der Urologe hat warscheinlich eher die Erfahrung.

Der Termin für die Biopsie steht ja auch noch am Donnerstag.

Gruß

Jakob

----------


## JoScho

> Aber es spricht doch nichts gegen einen 2. Tastbefund. Nichts gegen den Hausarzt aber der Urologe hat warscheinlich eher die Erfahrung.
> 
> Der Termin für die Biopsie steht ja auch noch am Donnerstag.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jakob


 gegen einen 2.Tastbefund ist nichts einzuwenden. Anbetrachts der Biopsie, welche ich für die Diagnose entscheidend halte jedoch überflüssig.

JoScho

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

die Biopsie (TRUS) ist gelaufen.

Die Ergebnisse gibts erst in 8 Tagen. Der Arzt hat meinen Vater dahingehend beraten dass wenn Krebs - sofort radikal operieren. 
Der Urologe hat die "minimalinvasive laparoskopische Operation angesprochen" - mir wäre es wichtig Erfahrungen über die versch. Operationsarten zu höhren...Bauchschnitt, ....Nervenschonend.... (mein Vater ist ja noch nicht so alt...Potenz?) 
In erster Linie sollte es aber darum gehen den Krebs sicher zu erwischen. Natürlich fehlen uns da noch einige weitere Informationen.

Es würde mich trozdem freuen Erfahrungen über die möglichen OP´s zu bekommen.

Danke

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo,
> 
> die Biopsie (TRUS) ist gelaufen.
> 
> Die Ergebnisse gibts erst in 8 Tagen. Der Arzt hat meinen Vater dahingehend beraten dass wenn Krebs - sofort radikal operieren. 
> Der Urologe hat die "minimalinvasive laparoskopische Operation angesprochen" - mir wäre es wichtig Erfahrungen über die versch. Operationsarten zu höhren...Bauchschnitt, ....Nervenschonend.... (mein Vater ist ja noch nicht so alt...Potenz?) 
> In erster Linie sollte es aber darum gehen den Krebs sicher zu erwischen. Natürlich fehlen uns da noch einige weitere Informationen.
> 
> Es würde mich trozdem freuen Erfahrungen über die möglichen OP´s zu bekommen.
> ...


Hallo Jakob,

das Verfahren ist nicht so entscheidend. Das Können des Operateurs wiegt schwerer. Und vor allend Dingen wie sind die Verhältnisse beim Patienten?

Eine nervschonende OP kann mit allen bekannten OP-Methoden gemacht werden. Allerdings darf dafür der Prostatakrebs noch nicht zu weit fortgeschritten sein.

Im Moment ist ein richtiger Ansturm auf die da Vince-OP-Methode mit dem Operationsroboter.

Sie ist minimalinvasiv und sehr Patientenschonend. Schon am ersten Tag können die Operierten sich schon das Bett verlassen und werden meist nach 7 Tagen bereits aus der Klinik entlassen.  Die da-Vinci-Methode soll gegenüber der rein laparaskopischen Methode Vorteile auf Grund der beweglicheren Instrumente haben. Da-Vinci ist  eine minivalinvasive (laparaskopische) Weiterentwicklung.

Wie die Ergebnisse der Nervschondenden OP und im Hinblick auf die Inkontinenz sind, kann man heute noch nicht sagen, da zuwenig Erfahrungen vorliegen. Die Da-Vinci-Operateuere behaupten natürlich, die Ergebnisse seien besser.

Im Hinblick auf die Potenz möchte ich noch einen weitverbreiteten Irrtum aufklären. Auch wenn die Nerschonende OP nicht glückt, entsteht beim Mann "keine tote Hose". Es sind nur die Zeugungsfähigkeit, die Erektion und die Ejakulation betroffen.

Die Orgasmusfähigkeit bleibt erhalten, da die Orgasmusnerven einen ganz anderen Verlauf als die Erektionsnerven nehmen und bei der OP nicht tangiert werden.

Mit Phantasie und Zärtlichkeit kann auch ein Ektomierter ein erfülltes Sexualleben ohne Erektion führen. 

Dann gibt es jedoch auch noch Methoden (Tabletten, Spritzen, Vakuumpumpe und Penisimplantate), um auch eine Erektion für einen normalen GV (Penetration der Vagina) wieder herzustellen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## wolf44

Erkundigt euch auf jeden Fall, wie oft in diesem Krankenhaus schon eine laparoskopische OP durchgeführt wurde und auch wie oft der Operateur das schon selbst gemacht hat.  Es gibt schlimmere Nebenwirkungen als Impotenz.

Ich würde deinem Vater raten, sich offen mit Bauchschnitt operieren zu lassen. Schau dir mein Profil an. Bei mir wurde bei der minimalinvasiven laparoskopischen OP der Darm verletzt. Nach ein paar Tagen hatte sich eine Fistel zwischen Darm und Blase gebildet. Das Ergebnis war ein künstlicher Darmausgang. Heute nach fast 3 Jahren und 8 weiteren OPs bin ich den künstlichen Darmausgang zwar los aber immer noch zu 100 % urininkontinent, weil bei der OP auch der Blasenschließmuskel schwer verletzt wurde.

Ich gebe denjenigen recht, die sagen - wenn sie in der hintersten Ecke des Schrankes etwas suchen, schauen sie auch nicht durchs Schlüsselloch sondern sie machen die Tür weit auf. Bei einer offenen OP hätten sie vielleicht die Darmverletzung gesehen und übernäht. Das Krankenhaus streitet das übrigens ab. Für sie haben die offene und die laparoskopische OP die gleichen Risiken.


Gruß Wolf44

----------


## BernardS

Hallo Jakob,

ich bin wohl genau so alt, wie Dein Vater und kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass die Vorteile der minimal invasiven OP (bis hin zur "Da Vinci Methode") wenn überhaupt, dann wohl nur sehr gering sind. Wolf hat vermutlich sehr recht. Ich bin in Oldenburg "offen" operiert worden (den Verlauf kannst Du nachlesen) und zur gleichen Zeit ist ein guter Bekannter von mir in Hamburg "minimal invasiv" operiert worden. Er hatte noch Tage, beinahe Wochen nach der Operation erhebliche Schmerzen, während ich am Morgen nach der OP selbstständig und vollkommen schmerzfrei (und allein, zwar langsam und vorsichtig, aber ohne Hilfe!) aufstehen konnte! Nachmittags bin ich schon einmal den Flur rauf und runter gegangen!

Das alles muss nicht bedeuten, dass so eine OP bei jedem gleich verläuft, ganz bestimmt nicht. Es liegt ganz sicher auch an der Kunst des Operateurs. Wie Du hier ja schon gelesen hast, solltet ihr euch erkundigen, wieviele OP's von dem Arzt pro Jahr gemacht werden. So um die 200 sollten es schon sein.

Schaut euch also in Ruhe um. Hier gibt es sicher auch eine ganze Menge Leute, die ihr fragen könnt. Allerdings solltet ihr nicht unnötig lange warten wenn ein deutlicher Tastbefund vorliegt.

Ich drück euch die Daumen!

Gruß

BernardS

----------


## HansiB

Oh Männer,

da wird von einem Uro, bevor der pathologische Befund vorliegt, nur von OP gesprochen. Von euch teilweise "ausgewachsenen" PCalern werden die OP Möglichkeiten erörtert, was sind das für  bescheidene Hilfen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Konrad,

was würdest du in diesem Fall konkret raten?

Es wurde nach den verschiedenen Methoden der OP gefragt. Ich würde mich heute vermutlich bestrahlen lassen. Aber auf jeden Fall würde ich mich mit meinen damals 61 Jahren für eine potentiell kurative Maßnahme entscheiden. 

Hätte ich eine andere Krebsart, wäre für mich vollkommen klar, raus mit dem Ding, wenn irgendmöglich und wenn auch nur eine kleine Chance der Heilung besteht. Ich bin sicher, hier würden mir alle zustimmen.


Gruß Wolf44

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Wichtig ist zu wissen, dass je nach Grösse des Befundes eine gewisse lokale Rückfallsrate zu erwarten ist (bei einem pT3-Tumor wäre die Rate bei mindestens 40%). Dann kommt man meistens um eine zusätzliche Strahlentherapie auch nicht herum.

Da Vinci, Nervenschonung und der Rest sind alle ganz toll, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass alle diese Verfahren darauf zielen die OP-Nebenwirkungen zu minimieren. Das heisst aber auch, dass evtl. die Resektionsränder zu knapp werden und inkomplette Resektionen vorgenommen werden. Und das natürlich steigert das Risiko für einen Rückfall.

----------


## BernardS

Hallo Konrad,

Du hast ja sicher recht mit Deinem Einwand. Nur wenn konkret nach den OP-Varianten gefragt wird, dann ist man (in diesem Falle ich selbst!) doch zunächst gehalten, genau dazu etwas zu sagen. Es gibt sicher eine ganze Reihe von anderen Therapiemöglichkeiten, die alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben. Über die kann man hier (und nicht nur hier!) an vielen Stellen nachlesen.

Ich würde auch niemals so vermessen sein, hier einen Rat"schlag" zu geben. Die Entscheidung trifft schließlich jeder für sich allein! Ich habe mich seinerzeit für die OP entschieden, nachdem ich mich so gut es damals ging "schlau" gemacht habe. Ob diese Entscheidung wirklich die richtige war, dass weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es überhaupt irgendjemand weiß!!! Ich kann nur meine bislang gemachten Erfahrungen schildern und das ist doch der Sinn und Zweck eines "Marktes" (Forum). Hier sollen Meinungen ausgetauscht werden, die dann dazu beitragen können, dass Patienten "mündig" werden und für sich selbst Verantwortung übernehmen können.

Ich finde Deinen gehobenen Zeigefinger dennoch wichtig, allerdings können doch hier nur viele "bescheidene Hilfen" zu einer möglichst umfassenden Information führen, oder?

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende an alle Leser!

Beste Grüße

BernardS

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo an alle,

für mich ist jede Erfahrung die Ihr gemacht habt wichtig.
Natürlich werden wir wenn alle Werte zusammen getragen sind eine Entscheidung treffen müssen...besser nicht wir sondern mein Vater. Für mich als Sohn ist es aber wichtig einfach mal ein paar Meinungen zu höhren.

Es geht jetzt nur um Operationen, weil der Urologe es angesprochen hat und weil nach einer Bestrahlung eine OP wegen des geschädigten Gewebes nur noch bedingt möglich ist - später aber bei einem Rückfall nach einer OP noch die Bestrahlung als weiteres Mittel zur Verfügung steht.

Das war jetzt ein sehr langer Satz.

Nächsten Freitag wissen wir ndas Ergebniss der Biopsie - dann kann man evtl. geziehlter danach gehen über welche OP´s man weiter diskutiert, aber dazu muss ich die Möglichkeiten schon mal kennen.

Diese Woche zu nutzen erscheint mir halt sinnvoll - falls es dann schnell gehen soll.

Viele Grüße

Jakob S

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jakob,
entscheidend für die Diagnostik eines Prostatakarzinoms ist das pathologische Ergebnis der Stanzbiopsie. Entscheidend für die danach folgende Therape, ist die Ausdehnung des Tumors.
Deshalb sind die Vorschläge nach einem positiven Ergebnis der Stanzbiopsie ein MRT oder besser noch ein eMRT zu machen, bevor man sich der individuell bestmöglichen Therapie zuwendet, nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Also zunächst abwarten bis das Biopsieergebnis vorliegt und nichts überstürzen.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Jakob S

Guten Morgen !

Am Montag werde wohl ich mit meinem Vater zum Arzt gehen. Da wir davon ausgehen, dass die Biopsie ein bösartiges Ergebniss für uns hat will ich vorbereitet sein.

Gibt es Dinge die unbedingt beim Urologen noch erfragt werden sollen ? 

Nach dem 1. Besuch bei Ihm hat er uns damals ja schon die Entfernung der Prostata nahegelegt (falls Befund bösartig). Er hat uns das Klinikum Worms empfohlen.

Kennt jemand die Wormser Klinik oder andere (evtl. auch Private) im Großraum Worms, Ludwigshafen die einen sehr guten Ruf haben im Bezug auf Prostata OP´s ? Wir würden ja auch weiter weg gehen, aber dann wird´s mit dem Besuchen schwieriger.

Mein Vater sagt auch ein Spitzen Arzt kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben, da hat er wohl recht, nur das drumherum soll ja auch stimmig sein.

Grüße

Jakob

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

m. Meinung nach macht macht Ihr Euch zu früh Gedanken um ein OP. Erst muss das Ergebnis der Biopsie vorliegen und weitere Daten, über das Stadium und die Aggressivität des Prostatakrebses, um über eine Therapie entscheiden zu können.

Worms hat sich einen Namen mit der Laparaskopie gemacht.. Nähere Infos könnt Ihr Euch bei der Wormser Selbsthilfegruppe, bei Rolf Erdmann,  Tel: 06241 - 24 06 1, Fax: 06241 - 500 7690, eMail:  Rewo2323@arcor.de einholen.

Damit Euch die Qual der Wahl nicht erspart bleibt, weitere gute Kliniken für Prostataoperationen in der Region, die einen guten Ruf haben:

Prostatakarzinomzentrum Pfalz (Klinikum Ludwigshafen) Prof. Dr. Müller
Uni-Klinikum Mannheim, Prof. Dr. Michel
Uni-Klinikum Heidelberg, Prof. Dr. Hohenfellner

Alle drei operieren auch mit dem da-Vinci-System (ohne Zuzahlung)!


Auch die kleineren Kliniken in der Region werden von unseren Mitgliedern gelobt:

Hetzel-Stift, Neustadt/Weinstraße, Dr. Löbelenz
St. Vinzensius-Krankenhaus, Speyer, Dr. Haupt
Diakoniekrankenhaus, Mannheim, PD. Dr. Tschada
Theresienkrankenhaus, Prof. Dr. Köhrmann
Salem, Heidelberg, Dr. Weber

Ich wünsche Euch eine gute Wahl!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Jakob S

Guten morgen an alle,

mein Vater hat heute morgen die Biopsieergebnisse bekommen.

rechts 5 x 2 cm Stanzen = 3 Stanzen mit Krebszellen

links 5 x 1,8 cm Stanzen = Tumorfrei

Gleason Score 4+4 = 8

pTNM: pT2,pNX,pMX G3

Desweiteren hat er heute noch eine Blasenspiegelung bekommen. Blase und Nieren sind sauber.

Nächsten Montag Termin zum Knochenröntgen und übernächsten Montag Termin für OP.

Wollte nur mal den Stand durch geben und fragen ob ich jetzt in ein anderes Forum wechseln muss?

Eure Meinung zu dem Befund ?

Gruß
Jakob

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Jakob,

mit 58 Jahren, einem T2, den 3 befallenen Stanzen und einem Gleason Score 8 ist die OP bestimmt eine gute Therapie.

Bis auf den hohen Gleason Score mit 8 ist das kein schlechter Befund. Aber gerade bei aggressiven Prostatakrebsen hat die OP ihre Vorteile, wenn der PK ganz entfernt werden kann.

Warum das Forum verlassen?

Wegen den vielen OP-Gegnern oder Schneideängstlingen in unserem Forum, die die OP scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser ?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Jakob S

Ich dachte Erste Hilfe / Erster Rat haben wir hinter uns.

Natürlich bleibe ich hier.

Warscheinlich meinte ich den Threat oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird.

Gruß 
Jakob

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jakob,
das Hauptproblem bei Deinem Vater sehe ich außer der möglichst schonenden bekämpfung des Tumors in der möglichen Ausdehnung. Ich befürchte, dass sich der knotig tastbare Befund bei einem GS 4+4=8 nicht mehr alleine auf die Prostata beschränkt. Bei einem solchen Befund kann voraussichtlich nicht mehr nerverhaltend operiert werden. Ob dann nicht eine HDR-Brachy kombiniert mit einer 3D Bestrahlung von vorne herein die schonendere Therapie bei mindestens gleichgutem Ergebnis ist, würde ich mir überlegen. Die Chance dabei auch die Potenz zu erhalten, sind ungleich höher.

Was verliert Dein Vater dabei, wenn er sich vor einer Therapie-Entscheidung auch mit einem guten Strahlentherapeuten unterhält?

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Ralieb

Hallo Jakob,
ich (64 Jahre) bin mit GS 8 im Juni 08 laparoskopisch (EERPE) operiert worden. 
Die OP fand relativ kurzfristig nach der Biopsie statt und ich habe diesen Schritt nicht bereut. Man kann nach dem - hoffentlich auch bei Deinem Vater - beruhigenden postoperativen Befund p T2c N*0* M*0* R*0* endlich wieder einigermaßen ruhig schlafen. Nach 2 Monaten war ich kontinent (ohne AHB) und die PSA-Messungen lagen unter der Nachweisgrenze.
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute.
Rainer

----------


## Jakob S

Ich weiß gar nicht warum auf dem Befund T2 steht. Der Urologe meinte man könne es noch nicht sagen ob die Kapsel durchbrochen ist. 
Ein eMRT wäre nicht mehr nötig, da man sich auf die OP geeinigt hat.

Gruß
Jakob

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

heute war Termin für Knochenzintigramm. Alles sauber !!!

Gruß Jakob

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jakob,
die Aussage "alles Sauber" sollte insofern relativiert werden, dass im Scann keine Metastasen sichtbar sind. Dabei werden allerdings Anreicherungen, die geringer als 1 cm sind, erst garnicht angezeigt. 

Mir würde vor einer Therapieentscheidung bei diesem Tastbefund und einem GS von mindestens 8 die Diagnostik nicht ausreichen. Ich erinnere nochmal an meinen Vorschlag, einen Strahlentherapeuten zu Rate zu ziehen. Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich die Überlegung eine RPE durchführen zu lassen, ausschließen würde.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

danke Heribert, für Deinen Tipp. Mein Vater hat sich schon auf die Operation versteift. Sie werden "großzügig rausschneiden", was meinem Vater entgegen kommt. Er will es einfach los werden. Bei der Bestrahlung hat er halt auch keine 2. Chance mehr zum "schneiden".

Was anderes: Kennt jemand gute Therapeuten für die Nachsorge (im Raum Worms, Ludwigshafen, Mannheim, Kaiserslautern) 
als Kurersatz?

Gruß Jakob

----------


## Ralieb

Hallo Jakob,




> Was anderes: Kennt jemand gute Therapeuten für die Nachsorge (im Raum Worms, Ludwigshafen, Mannheim, Kaiserslautern) 
> als Kurersatz?


Ich bin im Westpfalz-Klinikum in Kaiserslautern operiert worden. Der Klinik-Therapeut hat mich nach der OP betreut und die notwendigen Übungen für die Beckenbodengymnastik (oder "das Inkontinenztraining" wie hier im Forum betont wird) mit mir besprochen und geübt. 
Nach der Entlassung aus der Klinik habe ich diese Übungen täglich etwa 2-3 mal ca. 5 Minuten lang durchgeführt. Zusätzlich habe ich abends vor dem Fernseher oder am PC auf einem Gymnastikball gesessen und mein Hund hat mich jeden Tag im Pfälzerwald "ausgeführt". 
Nach ca. 7 - 8 Wochen war ich trocken.

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater und Dir alles Gute!
Rainer alias ralieb

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo an alle,

mein Vater wurde heute operiert und laut Arzt ist alles zu seiner vollsten Zufriedenheit verlaufen. Ein erster Schnelltest auf Krebszellen im umliegenden Gewebe war negativ.
Jetzt warten wir mal ab was die Woche so bringt und hoffen das die Laborergebnisse den Schnelltest bestätigen

Ich wünsche allen, dass jetzt mal der Frühling kommt und ein schönes Wochenende

Gruß Jakob

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

ich habe in Bad Wildungen angerufen und die haben Wartezeiten von 2-3 Wochen.

Angenommen die Befunde bei meinem Vater sind alle so weit i.O. und er wird voraussichtlich am Montag entlassen....

....heute noch in Bad Wildungen anmelden oder kann er Ostern noch abwarten ?

Gruß

Jakob

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jakob,
der Antrag auf Anschlussheilbehandlung (AHB) oder Reha, wie auch gesagt wird, ist bereits in der Krankenhausabteilung zu stellen und vom Stationsarzt zu begründen. Bei Pflichtversicherten durchläuft der Antrag den normalen Versichertenweg. Bei privat Versicherten ist die PV vom Antrag in Kenntnis zu setzen. Bei Beihilfeberechtigten ist ebenfalls die Beihilfestelle zu unterrichten.
Bei dem Vorgang ist der soziale Dienst des Krankenhauses gerne behilflich.
Die Regelwartezeit von Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus bis zum Antritt der AHB soll 14 Tage nicht überschreiten, in Ausnahmefällen werden aber auch bis zu 4 Wochen akzeptiert.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

wie heute im Krankenhaus gehört, zahlt die Krankenkasse in Bad Wildungen nur die Klinik "Reinhardshöhe" - Hat schon jemand was von dieser Klinik gehört? 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man sich Kliniken aussuchen kann die keinen Vertrag mit der jeweiligen haben - gegen Zuzahlung.

Ich habe mir die Internetseite von "Reinhardshöhe-Bad Wildungen" angesehen. Dort steht wohl mehr die Harninkontinenz der Frau im Vordergrund (Beckenbodengymnastik dementsprechent zugeschnitten?). Desweiteren wird dort alles etwas "breiter gefächert" und ich weiß nicht ob die dem genüge werden, was ich für meinen Vater erwarte.

Gruß Jakob

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jakob,
die jeweils zuständigen Kostenträger haben natürlich Vertragshäuser mit denen ein Sonderpreis ausgehandelt wurde. Grundsätzlich kann man die Häuser nicht ablehnen. Die vorgeschlagene Klinik gehört nicht zu den Hartenstein-Kliniken, die man für Männer nach der RPE dort favoriesieren sollte. Ich denke, dass eine Lösung mit evtl. Zuzahlung nur in dierekter Verhandlung mit dem Kostenträger möglich ist. Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Jakob,



> wie heute im Krankenhaus gehört, zahlt die Krankenkasse in Bad Wildungen nur die Klinik "Reinhardshöhe" - Hat schon jemand was von dieser Klinik gehört?


Mit der TK = Techniker Krankenkasse Bayern, hatte ich kein Problem in die Wildetal Klinik Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen in Hessen zu kommen!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

habe den pathologischen Befund in die PK-Histore geschrieben. Scheint so weit alles sehr gut zu sein. Hoffen wir das seine Genesung jetzt weiter gut verläuft.

Gruß Jakob

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo an alle,

auf diesem Weg Vielen Dank an alle in diesem Forum für die große Hilfe.

Es hat mir als Sohn viel gebracht und im Endeffekt auch meinem Vater. Er ist nach aussen hin wieder fit, kontinent und laut PSA wohl momentan auch soweit frei vom Krebs.

Er hatte tolle Ärzte und nette Pfleger. Vielen Dank ans Klinikum Ludwigshafen.

Ich werde die PSA Messungen weiterhin in die Historie schreiben und hoffen, dass diese auf dem derzeitigen Wert verbleiben.

Ich wünsche allen PK-Betroffenen und deren Angehörigen alles Gute.

Viele Grüße

Jakob S

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Jakob S,



> Profi von Jakob S: März 2009
> radikale Entfernung der Prostata per Bauchschnitt


 und im 


> Mai 2009 PSA 0,25


 ich fürchte, da muß noch eine weitere Therapie gemacht werden! Denn 0,25 ng/ml nach ca. 7 - 8 Wochen nach OP müßte der Wert tiefer liegen!
Du solltest Bitte den Tag und nicht nur die Monate im Profil mit angeben, damit man, wenn es nötig ist, auch die PSAVZ = PSA - VerdoppelungsZeiten ausrechnen kann wenn der PSA wider erwartend ansteigt.
Alles Gute für den Vater
Helmut

----------


## Jakob S

Guten Tag an Alle...nach langem mal wieder!

Nach dem das Thema Prostatakrebs die letzten Monate bei uns nicht zum Alltag gehörte, hat es uns heute wieder eingeholt.

Der PSA war ja nach OP nicht ganz unten (0,24) nach der 2. Messung im Mai mit dem gleichen Wert, wurde von den Ärzten kein weiteres Vorgehen veranlasst. Somit gingen wir alle recht sorglos - vor allem mein Vater mit dem Thema um. Er war kontinent und hat die letzten Wochen auch wieder voll gearbeitet - auch körperlich.

Heute haben wir die Analyse der Blutprobe vom 29.07.2009 bekommen:

PSA 0,42 (Anfang Mai 0,24)

Am Freitag hat er einen Ambulanten Termin im KH zur Information über die Möglichkeiten des weiteren Vorgehens. 

Wir waren vor der OP Dankbar, für die Informationen dieses Forums und deshalb würde ich mich auch jetzt über Vorschläge Eurerseits und auch von Daniel Schmidt über sinnvolle Möglichkeiten zur weiteren Behandlung meines Vaters freuen.

Grüße 

Jakob S

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Jakob,

da ist nicht einfach zu raten.

Der Nichtabfall des PSA unter die Nachweisgrenze und der frühe Anstieg deutet auf ein systemisches Geschehen, also Metastasen irgendwo im Körper hin.

Da kommt nur die Hormonblockade in Frage. Aber dazu ist es meines Erachtens noch zu früh. Die würde ich erst ab einem PSA-Wert von 2, eher 5 und wenn Du gute Nerven hast ab 10 einleiten.

Grund: Die HB wirkt nur eine begrenzte Zeit und da würde ich nicht zu früh die Munition verschießen.

Wenn HB, würde ich mit meinem Urologen diskutieren, ob für den Anfang nicht die Therapie mit Antiandrogenen (z.B Bicalutamid/Casodex) in Frage kommt, weil die Nebenwirkungen bedeutend geringer sind als mit der Spritze, dem LHRH-Hemmer, der einer medikamentösen Kastration gleich kommt.

Natürlich kannst Du auch eine Strahlentherapie machen, die aber nur lokal, am Ort der früheren Prostata wirkt oder beides Hormonblockade und Strahlentherapie. Da würde ich mich mit den Fachleuten beraten.

In der Pfalz ist eine gute Adresse das Prostatakarzinomzentrum Rheinland-Pfalz in Ludwigshafen (Klinikum). Dort sitzen dann alle an einem Tisch (Urologen, Onkologen und Strahlentherapeuten) und beraten Deinen Fall.

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Der fehlende Abfall des PSA-Wertes auf 0 bedeutet nicht zwangweise gleich Metastasen.
Es kann sich durchaus auch um ein Lokalrezidiv handeln.
Zwar sind die Aussichten durch eine Bestrahlung bei einer solchen Situation (wo der PSA nie 0 war) schlechter als wenn er von 0 auf angestiegen wäre, aber es ist nicht falsch jetzt an eine Strahlentherapie zu denken.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass bei der vorliegendem High-Risk-Tumor mit Gleason Score 9 und pT3a eine Hormonblockade zur Bestrahlung dazu eine gute Idee ist (obwohl es dazu keinen Beweis durch randomisierte Studien gibt).

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

der Urologe meines Vaters hatte wohl mal kurz erwähnt, dass, 
da mein Vater sofort kontinent war, der Operateur evtl eine Kleinigkeit zur Verstärkung des Muskels "stehen gelassen" hat. Evtl. kam daher der verbleibende PSA-Wert - dachten wir zumindest. Aber wir haben heute mit dem Operateur telefoniert und wir werden uns die Tage mit Ihm treffen - wegen der verbleibenden Möglichkeiten. 

Gruß Jakob

----------


## Winni.da

> Hallo,
> 
> der Urologe meines Vaters hatte wohl mal kurz erwähnt, dass, 
> da mein Vater sofort kontinent war, der Operateur evtl eine Kleinigkeit zur Verstärkung des Muskels "stehen gelassen" hat. Evtl. kam daher der verbleibende PSA-Wert - dachten wir zumindest. Aber wir haben heute mit dem Operateur telefoniert und wir werden uns die Tage mit Ihm treffen - wegen der verbleibenden Möglichkeiten. 
> 
> Gruß Jakob


Hallo Jakob,
bevor du dir Gedanken über eine Therapie machst, solltest du zuerst die diagnostischen Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen.
Ein endorektales MRT zeigt evenuell die Größe des Restprostatagewebes - bei mir waren es 8 ccm. 
Infolge einer Entzündung kann dann der PSA ansteigen - bei mir 3 Monate nach OP wurde der Maximalwert von 2,5 erreicht.
Sofern das Restgewebe verdächtig in Bezug auf PK ist, sollte biopsiert werden - bei mir positiv.
Die folgende 3-d-konformale RT hat dann mein Problem erfolgreich gelöst. 5 Jahre nach RT ist mein PSA bei 0,05 so niedrig wie noch nie.

Gruß  Winni

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

heute war das Gespräch mit dem Operateur. Also es ist wohl irgendwo wohl ne Metastase, da der Operateur sehr gründlich operiert hat. In 2 Wochen macht mein Vater ein oder eine PET. Das Rezept für Tabletten hat er auch schon, soll was ganz neues sein, da ich aber momentan nicht zuhause bin kann ich noch nicht´s weiteres darüber sagen. Wenn bei PET nicht´s rauskommt, wird mit der Tabletteneinahme begonnen. Brustwarzen sollen auch bestrahlt werden. 

Schreibe wieder wenn ich nach Hause komme und genaueres über das Medikament gesagt bekomme 

Gruß

Jakob

----------


## Jakob S

Guten Morgen,

mein Vater soll ja vor der Tablettentherapie eine PET MRT mit Cholin machen.

Besteht bei einem PSA von 0,47 überhaupt die Möglichkeit etwas zu sehen - wir würden es auch machen, wenn die Chance gering wäre etwas zu finden um nicht´s unversucht zu lassen. Wenn eine ?Metastase? gefunden wird könnte man die ja warscheinlich direkt bestrahlen?

Gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten auf die Suche zu gehen?

Gruß

jakob

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jakob,

ich würde noch abwarten, der Psa dürfte zu niedrig sein, um was zu sehen.
 Was fängst du mit einem negativen Ergebniss an, ohe Aussagekraft?

Die Frage ist auch Restfewebe wie groß, das auch PSA ausschütten kann. Minimetastasen ob in LK oder Knochen sieht man nicht.



Gruß Konrad

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Heute war das Gespräch mit dem Operateur.
> Also es ist wohl irgendwo wohl ne Metastase, da der Operateur sehr gründlich operiert hat.


Das behauptet jeder Chirurg.
Bei einer Gleason 9 mit Perineuralscheideninvasion und einem pT3a ist die saubere R0-Resektion anzuzweifeln. Somit kann der PSA auch von einer lokalen Tumorpersistenz kommen.




> Das Rezept für Tabletten hat er auch schon, soll was ganz neues sein, da ich aber momentan nicht zuhause bin kann ich noch nicht´s weiteres darüber sagen.


Eine Hormontherapie bei diesem niedrigen PSA-Wert ohne Hinweis für Metastasen ist meines Erachtens nicht richtig.

Meine Idee wäre jetzt die Prostataloge zu bestrahlen (auf die Beckenlymphbahnen kann man bei 23 entfernten LK vermutlich verzichten) und den PSA weiter unter der Bestrahlung zu kontrollieren.
Wenn er unter der Bestrahlung (nach ca. 5 Wochen Behandlung) abfällt ist alles ok. Die Hormontherapie würde ich jetzt noch nicht machen, sondern erst bei Bedarf, falls der PSA wieder steigen sollte.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

alle gutgemeinten Ratschläge einer schonenden RPE sind sehr schnell durch die Wirklichkeit eingeholt worden.

Herr Schmidt führt aus:




> Bei einer Gleason 9 mit Perineuralscheideninvasion und einem pT3a ist die saubere R0-Resektion anzuzweifeln. Somit kann der PSA auch von einer lokalen Tumorpersistenz kommen.


und das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Hier hat er Recht, das muß Ihm zugestanden werden.




> Meine Idee wäre jetzt die Prostataloge zu bestrahlen (auf die Beckenlymphbahnen kann man bei 23 entfernten LK vermutlich verzichten) und den PSA weiter unter der Bestrahlung zu kontrollieren.


Hierbei möchte ich jedoch zu bedenken geben, dass das Timelag zur PSA Kontrolle nach Radiatio auch Unsicherheiten beinhaltet, wenn sich später herausstellt, dass es sich doch um eine systemischen Fortschritt handelt.

Grüsse
Hans-J

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hans-Jürgen



> Hierbei möchte ich jedoch zu bedenken geben, dass das Timelag zur PSA Kontrolle nach Radiatio auch Unsicherheiten beinhaltet, wenn sich später herausstellt, dass es sich doch um eine systemischen Fortschritt handelt.


Das sehe ich zwar auch so, aber eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge beinhaltet wenigstens eine geringe Chance einer Remission. Den Umstand einer weiteren Beeinträchtigung der ableitenden Harwege in kauf zu nehmen, würde ich dafür eingehen. 

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Heribert,




> Das sehe ich zwar auch so, aber eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge beinhaltet wenigstens eine geringe Chance einer Remission. Den Umstand einer weiteren Beeinträchtigung der ableitenden Harnwege in kauf zu nehmen, würde ich dafür eingehen.


Bestrahlung OK Heribert aber 
die Chance einer Remission würde ich trotzdem jetzt - in dieser Situation - neben der Bestrahlung - mit einer AHT - aufstocken um vermeintliche Unwägbarkeiten einer systemischen Erkrankung zu minimieren, da die Kontrolle durch den PSA durch die Bestrahlung dann zwar eingeschränkt und der Erfolg nicht direkt ablesbar ist, aber vor dem Hintergrund der Zeitversetzung und eines evtl. verbesserten Strahlungserfolges mit der AHT dieses rechtfertigten könnte.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde



> Hallo Heribert,
> 
> Bestrahlung OK Heribert aber 
> die Chance einer Remission würde ich trotzdem jetzt - in dieser Situation - neben der Bestrahlung - mit einer AHT - aufstocken um vermeintliche Unwägbarkeiten einer systemischen Erkrankung zu minimieren, 
> 
> Grüsse
> Hans-J.


je später eine HB, desto lännger funktioniert diese, wenn überhaupt bei diesem GS 9? Ich zweifle daran. Eine DNA zur Malignitätskontrolle wäre sicher sinnvoll.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

habe hier mal den Namen des Medikamentes:

"Bicalutamid 150 medac" 1x tägl. morgens.

Mein Vater vertraut sehr seinem Arzt und er ist nicht der Typ (wie warscheinlich die meisten) der sich rund informiert und erst mal alles in Frage stellt. Ich will veruchen ihm etwas Zusammenzustellen das er wenigstens noch einmal alles überdenkt sowas wie eine Tabelle Chancen vs. Risiken.

Welche Risiken hat er bei einer Bestrahlung der Prostatalage?

Gruß
Jakob

----------


## Konrad

Bei meiner 1. Bestahlung, PSA war schon bei 1,8, hatte ich danach keinerlei Beschwerden.
Bestahlt wurde nur die Prosatataloge.
Es gab eine ganze Liste von Risiken was geschehen kann. Keines ist eingetreten.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Jakob S,

hierzu hatte unser Strahlentherapeut schon ausgeführt:




> Meine Idee wäre jetzt die Prostataloge zu bestrahlen (auf die Beckenlymphbahnen kann man bei 23 entfernten LK vermutlich verzichten) und den PSA weiter unter der Bestrahlung zu kontrollieren.
> Wenn er unter der Bestrahlung (nach ca. 5 Wochen Behandlung) abfällt ist alles ok. 
> 
> Die Hormontherapie würde ich jetzt noch nicht machen, sondern erst bei Bedarf, falls der PSA wieder steigen sollte.


Das jetzig im Gespräch befindliche Anti-Androgen - Casodex&Co - wäre als Einstieg in die AHT X zu sehen.

Bei einer evtl. systemischen Weiterentwicklung des Tumors stünde diese Therapie dann noch zur Verfügung. Der sequentielle Einsatz macht somit durchaus sinn. ( wie Konrad schon bemerkte )

Jedoch ist bei der Gleason-Summe 9 eine evtl. Dedifferenzierung des Tumors zu unterstellen, in diesem Falle spricht die AHT jedoch nicht so an, wenn überhaupt.
Da man dieses jedoch zur Zeit nicht weiß, wäre die Ploidiebestimmung - welches dieses feststellt - aus Sicht einiger Betroffener nun zu machen.

Dazu sollte das Stanzmaterial/Parafinblöcke mit Schnitte zu Prof. Böcking nach Düsseldorf. ( Cythopathologie )

Zu der nun primär wichtigen Bestrahlung wird sich sicher noch Herr Schmidt zu Wort melden.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Jakob S

Neuer Gedanke...

nachdem der PSA-Wert nach der Operation nie ganz unten war - aber alle entnommenen Gewebeproben an den Rändern sowie entnommene Lyphdrüsen Krebsfrei waren und der PSA - Wert sehr kurzfristig wieder angestiegen ist.....

....spricht dass nicht eher für Fernmetastasen? ...(in diese Richtung geht die Meinung der behandelten Ärzte).

Wenn es so wäre versucht man natürlich diese zu finden (PET). Wenn man etwas findet kann man neu überlegen.

Wenn mann nichts findet ist bei einem Gleason Score von 9 doch die schnelle Hormonblockade zu befürworten?

???
Gruß Jakob

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> nachdem der PSA-Wert nach der Operation nie ganz unten war - aber alle entnommenen Gewebeproben an den Rändern sowie entnommene Lyphdrüsen Krebsfrei waren und der PSA - Wert sehr kurzfristig wieder angestiegen ist.....
> ....spricht dass nicht eher für Fernmetastasen? ...(in diese Richtung geht die Meinung der behandelten Ärzte).


Prinzipiell schon, aber:
Wie wollen Sie die Entnahme einer Gewebeprobe machen, wenn der Tumor eine Perineuralscheideninvasion schon macht?
Er ist im neurovaskulären Tumor, zwischen Blutgefässen und Nerven.
Dort eine Gewebeprobe zu machen, die dann auch repräsentativ eine R0-Resektion beweist oder nicht ist praktisch unmöglich.




> Wenn es so wäre versucht man natürlich diese zu finden (PET). Wenn man etwas findet kann man neu überlegen.


Der jetzige Wert ist meines Erachtens noch zu tief für ein zuverlässige Aussage mittels PET.




> Wenn mann nichts findet ist bei einem Gleason Score von 9 doch die schnelle Hormonblockade zu befürworten?


Es gibt keinen Beweis für ein "frühe" oder "schnelle" Hormonblockade.
Solange der Patient beschwerdefrei ist und der PSA nicht gerade bei 10 oder 20 ist, können Sie starten wann Sie wollen.
Das Ergebnis ist das Gleiche. Ob man bei PSA 0,5 oder 2,5 anfängt, lebt man gleich lang und mit den selben Beschwerden.




> die Chance einer Remission würde ich trotzdem jetzt - in dieser Situation - neben der Bestrahlung - mit einer AHT - aufstocken um vermeintliche Unwägbarkeiten einer systemischen Erkrankung zu minimieren, da die Kontrolle durch den PSA durch die Bestrahlung dann zwar eingeschränkt und der Erfolg nicht direkt ablesbar ist, aber vor dem Hintergrund der Zeitversetzung und eines evtl. verbesserten Strahlungserfolges mit der AHT dieses rechtfertigten könnte.


Ich musste diesen Satz 3 mal lesen, bis ich begriffen hatte was Sie meinten.
Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass es bislang keinen belegten Vorteil für die Kombination einer Hormontherapie mit Bestrahlung in der postoperativen Situation gibt.
In der primären Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms hat die Radiohormontherapie klar einen Stellenwert, in der postoperativen Behandlung gibt es aber keine Studie, die einen Vorteil dadurch zeigen.
Darüber hinaus verliert man beim sofortigen Start einer Hormontherapie die wichtige Information, ob die Bestrahlung geholfen hat.
Wenn das nämlich so wäre, dann könnte man sich entspannt zurücklehnen und die antihormonelle Therapie für später aufbewahren.
Wenn man allerdings gleichzeitig startet, wird der PSA abfallen, ohne dass man weiss was dazu geführt hat.
Und dann taucht die Frage auf: Wie lange nun Hormontherapie?
Hormontherapie hat auch ihre Nebenwirkungen und senkt die Lebensqualität, das darf man nicht vergessen.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo,

Zitat: Hormontherapie hat auch ihre Nebenwirkungen und senkt die Lebensqualität, das darf man nicht vergessen.

Und verkürzt evtl. das Leben, bei entsprechender Malignität. Das ist immer mein Problem, nur kaum jemand will es glauben.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*PKH*

Lieber Konrad,




> Ich therapiere mich seit 3,5 Jahren selbst, die Uro / Onkologen kennen nach einer gewissen Zeit, bei mir eine unbeschwerte, mit sehr hoher LQ mit keinem einzigen Tag in einer Klinik, nur Chemo. Diese vergiftende Therapie lehne ich für mich ab. Durch meine Tätigkeiten in SHG´s und im Prostataforum, kenne ich zu schlimme Krebsverläufe, durch Medikamentenvergiftungen und kurze Lebenserwartungen.
> 
> Stand: 21.12.2008


das ist der letzte Eintrag. Bitte, gebe doch die aktuelle Situation kund. Etliche Forumsbenutzer warten auf die von Dir mehrfach angekündigten Ergänzungen bzw. auch Überarbeitung des jetzigen Gesamttextes.

*"Älterwerden ist wie auf einen Berg steigen. Je höher man kommt, desto mehr Kräfte sind verbraucht, aber um so weiter sieht man"*
(Sir Peter Ustinov)

----------


## Jakob S

Hallo,

welche und wie hoch sind die Risiken bei der Bestrahlung der Prostatalage.
Ich finde, die müsste man oder mein Vater abwägen. Es ist ja immerhin möglich, dass der Schuss im warsten Sinne in "Leere" geht.

Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht:

Warum soll das bei meinem Vater jetzt so Ruck Zuck gehen. Warum wurde uns (von Ärzteseite) nicht gesagt - "wartet noch bis PSA 2 oder 3, dann machen wir PET, dann sehen wir weiter" ? Ist das Risiko evtl.zu hoch abzuwarten, da sich evtl. weitere Metastasen bilden ?

Auf der einen Seite telefoniere ich mit dem Arzt - auf der anderen Seite höhre ich hier daß die Sache mit der Bestrahlung ganz anders gesehen wird.
Dann sage ich mir der Arzt hat Ihn von Innen gesehen, der wird wissen was er macht. - sehr Nervenaufreibend und dass obwohl es meine Person nicht mal betrifft.

Noch einen Arzt ins Boot holen ?

Gruß
Jakob

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jakob



> Noch einen Arzt ins Boot holen ?


Ja, einen Strahlentherapeuten, bevor mit einer Hormonbehandlung begonnen wird! Also Bicalutamid noch weglassen bevor nicht Urologe und Strahlentherapeut sich einig sind.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo,
> 
> Zitat: Hormontherapie hat auch ihre Nebenwirkungen und senkt die Lebensqualität, das darf man nicht vergessen.
> 
> Und verkürzt evtl. das Leben, bei entsprechender Malignität. Das ist immer mein Problem, nur kaum jemand will es glauben.


Weil es keine Daten dazu gibt.
Es ist eine theoretische Überlegung, basierend auf in-vitro Experimente an Zelllinien. Es gibt keine Patientenserie wo jemals so etwas beschrieben wurde.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo,
> welche und wie hoch sind die Risiken bei der Bestrahlung der Prostatalage.
> Ich finde, die müsste man oder mein Vater abwägen. Es ist ja immerhin möglich, dass der Schuss im warsten Sinne in "Leere" geht.


Dies ist nicht der Ort um alle Risiken der Bestrahlung aufzuführen und über Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu sprechen. Diese Sachen hängen sehr vom Allgemeinzustand des Patienten ab, Vorerkrankungen, histopathologische Berichte, Grösse des Bestrahlungsfeldes, Strahlentherapiedosis, usw...
Ich werde hier nicht ein Ersatz für ein Aufklärungsgespräch verfassen, da eine "normale" Aufklärung für eine Prostata(loge)bestrahlung bei mir ca. 1 Stunde in Anspruch nimmt.
Wenn Sie weitere Infos möchten, suchen Sie eine Strahlentherapieklinik oder Praxis und lassen Sie sich und Ihren Vater beraten.




> Warum soll das bei meinem Vater jetzt so Ruck Zuck gehen. Warum wurde uns (von Ärzteseite) nicht gesagt - "wartet noch bis PSA 2 oder 3, dann machen wir PET, dann sehen wir weiter" ? Ist das Risiko evtl.zu hoch abzuwarten, da sich evtl. weitere Metastasen bilden ?


Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Man kann durchaus bis auf höhere Werte warten, wenn man nur die Hormontherapie als in Frage kommende Behandlung ins Auge fasst.
Ob man die Hormontherapie bei PSA 0,5 ng/ml oder 5 ng/ml bei asymptomatischen Patienten anfängt hat keinen Einfluss aufs Gesamtüberleben. Der Patient leider ggf. früher schon an die Nebenwirkungen der Behandlung.

----------


## HansiB

> Weil es keine Daten dazu gibt.
> Es ist eine theoretische Überlegung, basierend auf in-vitro Experimente an Zelllinien. Es gibt keine Patientenserie wo jemals so etwas beschrieben wurde.


Hallo Daniel,

keine in-vitro Experimente an Zellinien, (dein Lieblinsargument) sondern klinische Erfahrungen und auch Forum PKG von verstorbenen, die man sich nur mal richtig anschauen muss. Leider kennen wir von den Wenigsten die richtige Malignität.

Zitat: "...dass diploide Metastasen durch Androgenentzug die Basis für das Wachstum verlieren und zu Grunde gehen, während aneuploide
(GS 9-10) entweder primärandrogen-unabhängig sind, oder über Mechanismen verfügen, Androgenunabhängigkeit zu entwickeln und somit den Androgenentzug zu überleben." 
Dann kommt die Chemo und auch diese funktioniert bei dieser hohen Malignität nicht mehr. Das erleben wir regelmässig.

Ich schicke dir gerne entsprechende Literatur, um zukünftig solchlchge o.g. Aussagen zu vermeiden. Die Hormonschönrederei im Forum (allgemein) nutzt uns wirklich nicht.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

> *PKH*
> 
> Lieber Konrad,
> 
> das ist der letzte Eintrag. Bitte, gebe doch die aktuelle Situation kund. Etliche Forumsbenutzer warten auf die von Dir mehrfach angekündigten Ergänzungen bzw. auch Überarbeitung des jetzigen Gesamttextes


Lieber Harald,

hab Geduld, ich habe schon mal darauf hingewiesen (Feind liest mit), solange ich mit meiner Krankenkasse streite, werde ich mich nicht öffentlich entblössen. Der Text ist überarbeitet, aber noch nicht lesbar. Ich hoffe du verstehst das.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*Korrektur nicht mehr möglich*

Lieber Konrad, trotz genauestem Durchlesen ist mir in meinem obigen Zitat ein Fehler unterlaufen - es hätte lauten müssen "Bitte, gib doch....". Erfreulich aber ist, dass Du nach unserem letzten Telefonat nun auch die Zitate in quote unterzubringen in der Lage bist. Dieter hatte es damals aufgegeben, mir das beizubringen, was dann erst Ludwig dank geduldiger Telefonkonferenz gelang. So wird dann ganz bestimmt auch Deine komplett neu gestaltete PKH sehr übersichtlich werden, obwohl man da ohne quote auskommt.

*"Wer sich nicht selbst helfen will, dem kann niemand helfen"*
(Hans A. Pestalozzi, Schweizer Soziologe)

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Harald,

ich habe schon "Zitiert" da warst du noch nicht im Forum. Dir zu liebe mache ich es wieder.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel,
> keine in-vitro Experimente an Zellinien, (dein Lieblinsargument) sondern klinische Erfahrungen und auch Forum PKG von verstorbenen, die man sich nur mal richtig anschauen muss. Leider kennen wir von den Wenigsten die richtige Malignität.


"Klinische Erfahrungen" und "Internetforen" sind kaum Basis für Evidenz.
Es gibt keine klinische Studien an Patienten, die Ihre Argumente untermauern würden.




> Dann kommt die Chemo und auch diese funktioniert bei dieser hohen Malignität nicht mehr. Das erleben wir regelmässig.


Die Ansprechraten der Chemotherapie sind in der metastasierten Situation bei vielen Tumoren nicht gut. Das ist keine Besonderheit des Prostatakarzinoms.




> Ich schicke dir gerne entsprechende Literatur, um zukünftig solchlchge o.g. Aussagen zu vermeiden. Die Hormonschönrederei im Forum (allgemein) nutzt uns wirklich nicht.


Es ist keine Schönrederei. Es ist ein Empfehlung basierend auf randomisierten Studien.
Hormontherapie ist wichtig beim Prostatakarzinom und entgegen deiner Empfehlung hilfreich auch bei aggressiveren Tumoren.
Als Beispiel dafür nehme ich die RTOG 9202 Studie, die untersucht hat inwiefern 3 Jahre Hormontherapie gegenüber nur 6 Monate Hormontherapie bei der Bestrahlung von Prostatakarzinomen was bringt.
Hierbei zeigte sich dass vor allem die Patienten mit Gleason Score >7 von der länger andauernden Hormontherapie profitierten und zwar mit einem statistisch signifikanten Überlebensvorteil.
Nun, wie passt dieses Ergebnis zu deiner Theorie? Gar nicht.

Wer die Studie lesen will:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...gdbfrom=pubmed

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Daniel,

ich gebe es auf.

Zitat: Hierbei zeigte sich dass vor allem die Patienten mit Gleason Score >7 von der länger andauernden Hormontherapie profitierten und zwar mit einem statistisch signifikanten Überlebensvorteil.

Ich brauche mir nur die PKG von vielen Freunden anschauen und SHGler da erfährt man ganz andere Verläufe. Einige hochmaligne werden kaum 3 Jahre alt, mit ihrem PCa. Wie beurteilst du z.B Marcel19 Vater HB Verlauf? Und seine Chemotherapien?  Ich könnte dir jede Menge nicht funktionierender HB Verläufe bringen.
Bei einem "lächerlichen" (vermutlich falschen) GS von 3+4 = 7 und das vor nicht mal 3 Jahren. Wie beurteilst du die Radioth. LWS Oberarm und Knie bei Marcels Vater? Für mich nicht sehr hilfreich!

Was interessieren mich Studien, bei denen alle PCaler reingepackt werden. Mich interessiert das richtige PCa-Leben, von metastasierten PCalern.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Hansi, du betreibst eine negative Selektion. Du siehst eben nur die 3 von 10 GS8 Patienten, die schlecht laufen. Die anderen 7 interessieren dich kaum.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo HansiB,

mit Vergnügen habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen, dass Du es aufgibst. Bleib bei Deinem Vorsatz. Und nutze die gewonnene Zeit, um endlich Dein Profil a jour zu bringen!

Jürg

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Daniel,

ich gebe es doch noch nicht auf und versuche es doch nochmal, zu Jürgs Entsetzen.

Ich betreibe gar keine Selektion, ich weiss, daß GS 8 nicht viel Aussagekraft hat.  Erst recht GS 9, nur wenn kontrolliert und was daraus unter HB wird. Jürg hat einen GS 5???

Zitat von Prof. Bonkoff: Die exakte Reproduzierbarkeit des GS, ist im internationalen Vergleich unbefriedigend und liegt je nach STUDIE zwischen 36 und 78 % (wie gesagt Studie). 

Was fangen wir mit solchen GS an ich nichts, daher DNA - Z. Wir wissen wovon wir sprechen.

Prof. Bonkoff ist DER Pathologe von Dr. Strum, wenn es heikel wird.

Unsere SHG ist eine der Größten vom BW, ich bin seit 2005 im Forum, was glaubst du wieviele PKG ich verfolgt und sterbende PCaler ich erlebt habe und gesehen habe, was alles falsch gemacht wurde.

Auch meine eigene Th. ist nicht ganz unbedeutend, bei einer Multiploiden DNA und meiner Erfahrung damit. 

Zitat von Bonkoff: In etwa 30 % der Androgen-insensitiven  PCa liegt das Androgenrezeptorgen in mehrfacher Kopie vor. Diese Genamphlifikation führt zur Ausbildung eines hypersensitiven AR, der unter Androgenentzug residuell Anrogene für das TUMORWACHSTUM nutzen kann. (Das will ich zumindest nicht, daher meine regelmässigen Einlassunen)

Zitat: Die CGA positiven Prostatakarzinomzellen FEHLT konstitutionell der Androgenrezeptor. Diese Tumorzellen sind in allen Stadien der Erkrankung Androgen-insensitiv. Aneuploide PCa (wie bei mir) sind Androgen und Strahlen-resistent. 

Diese Aussagen gefallen dir natürlich nicht, du willst ja sogar "blind" Therapieren. Du hast ja ein großes Problem mit der DNA. Literatur darüber, von mir angeboten, interessieren dich nicht.

Wieviel austherapierte hast du als Strahlenth. erlebt, wieviele sind verstorben?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wieviel austherapierte hast du als Strahlenth. erlebt, wieviele sind verstorben?


Ich habe nach 100 aufgehört zu zählen...

----------


## Hans-J.

Aber Hallo Herr Schmidt,

an diesem Dauerthema "Antihormonblockade" wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr einsteigen, aber so kann man einiges von Ihnen nicht stehenlassen.

Ihren geschätzten Sachkenntnissen bezüglich der Strahlentherapie in Ehren, aber auf dem Feld der Antihormontherapie - speziell - bei den höheren entdifferenzierten Tumoren, sehe ich eine Wissenslücke.

Hierbei sind Sie jedoch nicht alleine, denn gerade dort spielt der Gleason eine untergeordnete Rolle und führt bei Zugrundelegung zu evtl. falschen Ergebnissen.

Sofern diese dann noch zu Studien und einer evidenzgestützten Auswertung führen, muß das Ergebnis verfälscht sein und führt damit zwangsläufig zu Therapien, die man sehr kritisch betrachten sollte.

Wenn nun einzelne Betroffene dieses erkannt haben und die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse der Ploidie ( Böcking ) und der Marker ( Bonkhoff ) versuchen umzusetzen um einen Überlebensvorteil zu erringen, erscheint es mir allemal besser als Ihre Antwort.




> Zitat von *HansiB*  
> _Wieviel austherapierte hast du als Strahlenth. erlebt, wieviele sind verstorben_


_Zitat von Herrn Schmidt_
_



			
				Ich habe nach 100 aufgehört zu zählen...
			
		

_

_Es liegt mir aber fern, Sie jetzt in einem negativen Licht erscheinen zu lassen, was evtl. unbeabsichtigt diese Richtung eingenommen hat._

_Ich möchte um Verständnis werben für die Betroffenen, die diesen Erkrankungsstand haben und in Ermangellung geeigneter Therapien in Eigeniniative tätig werden, dabei Fehler machen, sich austauschen, diskutieren um die Lücke zu schließen, welche bisher von den S3 Richtlinien nicht berücksichtigt wurden._

_Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die neuen Richtlinien - wobei ja auch bekanntlich unser BPS beteiligt war - die zusätzliche, mögliche, weitere Diagnostik in der Umsetzung bei der Ärzteschaft zügig vonstatten geht._

_Dabei brauchen Betroffene Motoren - die etwas bewegen und vorantreiben - denn ohne diese, würde heute auch noch die Radiotherapie bei der Streubombe sein und es keine 3 D, iMRT mit allen Möglichkeiten der Dosierung geben._

_Aus dem Grunde bitte ich Sie, gerade die Antihormontherapie bei Entdifferenzierung einmal kritisch zu beleuchten. Hierzu gibt es umfangreiche, wissenschaftliche Literatur und Studien nicht nur von den schon oben zitierten Wissenschaftler. Eine Antwort - wie oben - ist jedoch nicht akzeptabel._

_Freundliche Grüsse_
_Hans-J._

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,


     Zitat:
                                Zitat von *HansiB*  
_Wieviel austherapierte hast du als Strahlenth. erlebt, wieviele sind verstorben_    
_Zitat von Herrn Schmidt_
_     Zitat:
                                Ich habe nach 100 aufgehört zu zählen...                         
_genau diese Antwort, ob austherapiert oder verstorben, zeigt wie unzureichend HB und Bestrahlung, von der Chemo ganz zu schweigen, für uns schwer- schwerstbetroffene sind. Das rumreiten auf Leitlinien als Hilfe für uns ist so primitiv, daß man gar nicht reagieren sollte. Das da auch SHG-Leiter mitmachen ist schlimm genug. Bei einigen "funktioniert" die HB 5 - 6 Monate, 8,5 Monate wie bei mir, mit einem ganz unzureichenden Nadir, teilweise bei PSA Nadir von 6. Da von funktionierender HB, 3 Jahre lang gegeben, zu sprechen, wie in der (Daniel)STudie vorgesehen,  ist lächerlich. Die 3 Jahre erleben leider einige von uns nicht einmal.

Wer von uns wird schon nach den Leitlinien, therapiert, ich kenne keinen. Ich spreche nicht von operierbaren PCalern. 

Eichhorn therapiert anders, nach Reichlestudie kommen verschiedene (nicht zugelassene) Chemoversuche, Avastin, Thalidomid, Celebrex, Ketokonazol z.B. oft genommen, sind nicht zugelassen, nicht mal die 3HB und so könnte man noch ewig weitermachen.

Die Hilfe aus dem Forum ist für uns bescheiden genug, was bleibt da schon übrig als alleine zu kämpfen. WW, HansW, Rudolf u.v.a. haben sich zurückgenommen. Die Ehefrauen, mit denen man oft Kontakte hatte, deren Männer viel zu früh verstorbenen sind, bei denen die Richtlinientherapien versagt haben und die vielen auch alternativen Hilfen schweigen auch.

Dafür müssen wir uns die OP Märchen anschauen, oder es auch bleiben lassen. Ach wie schön war die OP und dann die unnötige Reaktion von auch operierten.
Wer meine Erfahrungen und Berichte, Erkenntnisse nicht lesen will, oder nicht begreift, oder keine Notwendigkeit darin sieht, sich damit zu beschäftigen, kann es bleiben lassen dies zu lesen. Ich werde meine Erkenntnisse weitergeben und nicht schweigen, wie viele andere Freunde. Ich laase mir meinen Mund nicht verbieten.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## christinew

Hallo, ich kann die Worte: *EVIDENZGESTÜTZTE LEITLINIEN* nicht mehr hören.
Was interessiert es meinen Mann, ob die Therapie, von der er glaubt, sie könnte ihm noch ein paar Monate Leben verschaffen, *EVIDENZGESTÜTZT* ist, er will Hilfe und wenn das nur auf aussergewöhnlichen Wegen evtl. möglich ist, dann will er diesen Weg, nur schwer zu begreifen, wenn dann eigentlich erst der richtige Kampf beginnt, weil diese anderen Wege verweigert werden und nicht gezahlt werden.
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Worte des 1. Urologen erinnern, er sprach vom *GOLDSTANDART*, oh, wir waren sehr beeindruckt, allerdings nur bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als wir die ADT3 wollten und diese von ihm zuerst abgelehnt wurde, hört mir auf mit Standartleitlinien, es gibt keinen standatisierten Prostatakrebs, jede Erkrankung ist individuell und genauso individuell würde ich mir die Behandlungen wünschen.
Wir werden es nicht mehr erleben.
Christine

----------


## HorstK

> Dafür müssen wir uns die *OP Märchen* anschauen,... *Ach wie schön war die OP* und dann die unnötige Reaktion von auch operierten.


 
Achtung - heute starke Sonneneinstrahlung, Temperaturen ca. 30 Grad,
Kopfbereich unbedingt schützen, bei manchen Menschen kann es zum Hitzekolapps kommen!





> Ich laase mir meinen Mund nicht verbieten.


Andere Betroffene auch nicht!

Gruß, Horst

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

In der RTOG9202 Studie waren es bei GS8-10 Patienten 13% Überlebensgewinn durch die länger andauernde Hormontherapie.
Das ist eine multizentrische Studie mit 1500 Patienten, die randomisiert wurden und etweder 6 Monate oder 3 Jahre antihormonelle Behandlung zusammen mit Strahlentherapie bekamen.
45% waren am Leben nach 10 Jahren, wenn Sie eine längewr andauernde Hormontherapie gemacht haben.

Das sind klinische Fakten und keine theoretischen Überlegungen von Laborwissenschaftler.


Ich bin erstaunt, dass die "Experten" hier nichts von so einer wichtigen Studie wissen, dafür aber lieber Zeit mit DNA-Zytometrie verbringen.

Ich würde gerne eine Studie sehen, wo die Therapie anhand der DNA-Zytometrie gesteuert wurde.
Heutzutage steuert man die Therapie von T-,N-,M-Stadium, vom PSA-Wert und Gleason Score.
Man nimmt 100 Patienten mit cM0 und Gleason Score 7 z.B. und überlegt sich wie lange man Hormontherapie machen sollte.

Gibt es jemals eine Studie, wo die Therapie anhand der Ploidieergebnisse gesteuert wurde?
Nein.
Und warum ist das so?
Weil keine Ethikkommission so einen Quatsch durchlassen würde.

----------


## Pinguin

*Ethikkommission ?*

Auch das noch! Hallo Daniel,




> Gibt es jemals eine Studie, wo die Therapie anhand der Ploidieergebnisse gesteuert wurde? Nein. Und warum ist das so? Weil keine Ethikkommission so einen Quatsch durchlassen würde. Der Strahlentherapeut.


so heftig solltest Du nicht reagieren!! Gut möglich, dass nur keine Gelder für eine solche durchaus sinnvolle Studie zur Verfügung stehen. Woher sollen die auch kommen? Pathologen sind keine Zyto-Pathologen. Das macht sie allergisch gegen etwas, was vielleicht ihre Kreise stören könnte oder zusätzliches Wissen erfordert, für das man nicht bereit ist, Zeit zu investieren oder überhaupt Aufwand zu betreiben.
Prof. Böcking, als der auch international anerkannte Experte, hat gerade einmal mehr durch die nunmehr offizielle Freigabe der Untersuchungen von Frau Dr. Pretorius den Beweis geliefert, welche bedeutsamen Aussagen im Vergleich zum Gleason-Score möglich sind. Das sind die Details.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Daniel,



> In der RTOG9202 Studie waren es bei GS8-10 Patienten 13% Überlebensgewinn durch die länger andauernde Hormontherapie.
> Das ist eine multizentrische Studie mit 1500 Patienten, die randomisiert wurden und etweder 6 Monate oder 3 Jahre antihormonelle Behandlung zusammen mit Strahlentherapie bekamen.
> 45% waren am Leben nach 10 Jahren, wenn Sie eine längewr andauernde Hormontherapie gemacht haben.
> 
> Das sind klinische Fakten und keine theoretischen Überlegungen von Laborwissenschaftler.


was nützt uns die Angabe der RTOG9202 Studie wenn sie nicht so veröffentlicht wird, wie unter "43 Lokal fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom" angegeben und eben nur unter Passwort zu lesen ist?

http://jco.ascopubs.org/cgi/content/abstract/25/21/3082
_Journal of Clinical Oncology_, Vol 25, No 21 (July 20), 2007: pp. 3082-3089
                                     © 2007 American Society of Clinical Oncology. 
DOI: 10.1200/JCO.2006.08.4152 

Übersetzt durch www.translate.google.de
 
 
Prognostischen Wert der p16 in lokal fortgeschrittenem Prostata-Krebs: Eine Studie, die sich auf Strahlentherapie Onkologie Gruppe Protokolls 9202 

 Arnab Chakravarti, Michelle DeSilvio, Min Zhang, David Grignon, Seth Rosenthal, Sucha O. Asbell, Gerald Hanks, Howard M. Sandler, Li-Yan Khor, Alan Pollack, William Shipley 

 Aus dem Massachusetts General Hospital / Harvard Medical School, Boston, MA; American College of Radiology, Albert Einstein Medical Center; Fox Chase Cancer Center, Philadelphia, PA; Harper Hospital, Detroit, University of Michigan Medical Center, Ann Arbor, MI, und Radiologische Associates von Sacramento, Sacramento, CA 

 Adresse: Reprint Anträge auf Arnab Chakravarti, MD, Massachusetts General Hospital, Abteilung für Radioonkologie, 100 Blossom St, Cox 3, Boston, MA 02114, E-Mail: achakravarti@partners.org 

 Zweck Deregulierung des Retinoblastom (RB) Weg zu finden ist in nahezu allen bekannten menschlichen Tumoren. p16, das vorgelagerte Regulierungsbehörde für RB, gehört zu den am häufigsten betroffenen Mitglied dieser Weg. In der vorliegenden Studie untersuchten wir den prognostischen Wert der p16 Expression bei Männern mit lokal fortgeschrittenem Prostata-Krebs, die Anmeldung für Radiologische Onkologie Gruppe Therapie-Protokoll 9202. 

 Patienten und Methoden RTOG 9202 war eine randomisierte Phase-III-Studien, in denen die langfristigen (LT) versus short-term (ST) Androgen-Deprivation-Therapie (AD). Von den 1514 Fällen förderfähig, 612 Patienten hatten ausreichend Material für p16 Tumor-Analyse. Expression von p16 wurden durch Immunhistochemie (IHC). IHC Färbung erzielt wurde quantitativ mit Hilfe eines Bild-Analyse-System. 

 Ergebnisse auf multivariate Analyse, intakte p16 Expression war signifikant assoziiert mit einer reduzierten Rate von entfernten Metastasen (P = .0332), wenn beide STAD LTAD und Behandlung Waffen zusammen. Bei Patienten mit intakter (hohe Immunfärbung) P16 (Mittelwert P16 Index> 81,3%), LTAD plus Strahlentherapie (RT), die deutlich verbesserte Prostatakrebs Überleben (PCS) im Vergleich mit STAD plus RT (P = .0008) und verringert die Häufigkeit der entfernten Metastasen (P = .0069) im Vergleich mit STAD plus RT. Im Gegensatz dazu ist bei Patienten mit Tumoren zeigen p16 Verlust (niedrige Immunfärbung, mittlere p16-Index ≤ 81,3%), LTAD plus RT deutlich verbessert biochemischen keinerlei Beweis für eine Erkrankung Überleben über STAD (P <.0001) in erster Linie durch eine Verringerung der Häufigkeit von lokalen Progression (P = .02), im Gegensatz zu entfernten Metastasen, das war der Fall in der High-P16 Kohorte. 

 Fazit niedrige p16 auf das Bild-Analyse zu sein scheinen im Zusammenhang mit einem signifikant höheren Risiko von entfernten Metastasen bei allen Patienten-Studie. p16 Ausdruck Ebenen auch zur Identifizierung von Patienten mit lokal fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs mit unterschiedlichen Mustern des Scheiterns nach LTAD. 

 Diese Studie wurde unterstützt durch die RTOG U10CA21661, CCOP U10CA37422, Stat U10CA32115 aus dem National Cancer Institute der Strahlentherapie Onkologie-Gruppe und die Pennsylvania Department of Health und R01 CA101984-01 (AP). 

 Authors' Offenlegung von potenziellen Interessenkonflikten und Autor Beiträge sind am Ende dieses Artikels.  
http://jco.ascopubs.org/cgi/content/abstract/25/21/3082
 Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> so heftig solltest Du nicht reagieren!! Gut möglich, dass nur keine Gelder für eine solche durchaus sinnvolle Studie zur Verfügung stehen. Woher sollen die auch kommen?


1. Von der Pharmaindustrie.
Wenn tatsächlich Hormone sich weniger als z.B. Chemotherapie bei einigen dieser "aggressiven" Tumoren (laut Ploidie) eignen, da hätten bestimmt eine Mende Pharmafirmen Interesse ihre Medikamente zu pushen.
2. Von Studienfonds, z.B. der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft oder Stiftungen.

Woher denken Sie das das ganze Geld herkommt, wenn man Studien zu chirurgischen oder strahlentherapeutischen Fragestellung macht?
Meinen Sie die Industriefirmen, die Nahtmaterial herstellen, an chirurgische Studien, die verschiedene OP-Methoden vergleichen, interessiert sind?
Wohl kaum.
Oder meinen Sie etwa, dass die Firmen, die Bestrahlungsgeräte herstellen, klinische Krebsstudien in der Strahlentherapie finanzieren?
Kaum.
Kein Geld ist kein Argument. Ich leite gerade eine Studie ohne Geld von der Industrie oder Fonds. Und es geht wunderbar.





> Prof. Böcking, als der auch international anerkannte Experte, hat gerade einmal mehr durch die nunmehr offizielle Freigabe der Untersuchungen von Frau Dr. Pretorius den Beweis geliefert, welche bedeutsamen Aussagen im Vergleich zum Gleason-Score möglich sind.


Nur klinische Relevanz haben diese interessante Ergebnisse keine.
Zwar zeigt diese interessante Studie, dass Ploidie ein prognostischer Faktor ist, was aber dann bei der Therapie anders zu machen ist, kann man daher nicht ableiten.
Es gibt einfach keine Studie, die jemals eine Therapieentscheidung anhand der Ploidie gesteuert hat.




> was nützt uns die Angabe der RTOG9202 Studie wenn sie nicht so veröffentlicht wird, wie unter "43 Lokal fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom" angegeben und eben nur unter Passwort zu lesen ist?


Man muss bezahlen um Volltextartikel von zu Hause aus zu lesen.
Wenn Sie interessiert sind, steuern Sie die nächste grössere Bibliothek an. Dort können Sie sich den Artikel runterladen und ausdrucken.

----------


## Pinguin

*Klinische Relevanz*

Hallo Daniel,




> Nur klinische Relevanz haben diese interessante Ergebnisse keine.
> Zwar zeigt diese interessante Studie, dass Ploidie ein prognostischer Faktor ist, was aber dann bei der Therapie anders zu machen ist, kann man daher nicht ableiten.
> Es gibt einfach keine Studie, die jemals eine Therapieentscheidung anhand der Ploidie gesteuert hat.


es soll wohl vergleichende Studien versus AS zur Ektomie geben. Ansonsten kenne ich keine randomisierte Studie zu irgendeiner Form der Diagnosefindung. Ich kann also nirgends einen Vorteil GS zur DNA-Ploidie im Hinblick auf Therapieentscheidungen feststellen.

*"Wenn du die Spur nicht wechselst, hast du keine Chance zum Überholen"*
(Aus China)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> *Klinische Relevanz*
> es soll wohl vergleichende Studien versus AS zur Ektomie geben. Ansonsten kenne ich keine randomisierte Studie zu irgendeiner Form der Diagnosefindung. Ich kann also nirgends einen Vorteil GS zur DNA-Ploidie im Hinblick auf Therapieentscheidungen feststellen.


Das stimmt nicht.
Ein Beispiel:
Es gibt eine Reihe von randomisierten Studien, die prospektiv den Einsatz der Hormontherapie in Kombination zur Strahlentherapie getestet haben.
Und diese Studien haben Patienten anhand des Gleason Score in die Studie ein- oder ausgeschlossen.
Nur so konnte letztendlich gezeigt werden, dass Hormontherapie erst bei:
cT2b, GS7 oder PSA >10 zur Strahlentherapie einen Überlebensvorteil bringt.
Bei niedrigerem Gleason Score, T-Stadium und PSA-Wert bringt die Hormontherapie keinen Überlebensvorteil.

So etwas gibt es für Ploidien nicht.

----------


## Pinguin

*Studien hin und Studien her*

Geschätzter Daniel,




> So etwas gibt es für Ploidien nicht.


an dieser Stelle muss ich passen, und das ist auch gut so, weil Du nämlich trotz Deines immensen Wissens Gefahr läufst, Deinem Dir hier erworbenen guten Ruf nachhaltig Schaden zuzufügen. Mit Formulierungen wie* "Quatsch"* begibst Du Dich auf ein Niveau, das Deinen ehrlichen Bemühungen, hier Hilfestellung zu geben, einen negativen Touch einhaucht. Sicher gibt es keine Studien der von Dir weiter oben beschriebenen Art für die DNA-Zytometrie oder überhaupt für die Ploidie-Bestimmungen oder Befunde. Warum gibt es die nicht? Weil sie noch niemand veranlasst hat. Warum hat sie noch niemand veranlasst? Weil das von den gestandenen Pathologen, die sich nur vereinzelt Zyto-Pathologen nennen dürfen, immer wieder verhindert wurde. Das Kernproblem, emsiger Daniel, dürfte nämlich sein, dass weder die Pathologen noch die Urologen einen finanziellen Vorteil davon hätten.

*"Nur im ruhigen Teich spiegelt sich das Licht der Sterne)*
(Aus dem Chinesischen)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Sicher gibt es keine Studien der von Dir weiter oben beschriebenen Art für die DNA-Zytometrie oder überhaupt für die Ploidie-Bestimmungen oder Befunde. Warum gibt es die nicht? Weil sie noch niemand veranlasst hat. Warum hat sie noch niemand veranlasst? Weil das von den gestandenen Pathologen, die sich nur vereinzelt Zyto-Pathologen nennen dürfen, immer wieder verhindert wurde. Das Kernproblem, emsiger Daniel, dürfte nämlich sein, dass weder die Pathologen noch die Urologen einen finanziellen Vorteil davon hätten.


Das ist für mich kein Argument.
Wie ich bereits erläutert habe, die Pharmaindustrie hätte Interesse daran. Sie könnten dann sowohl mehr Diagnostikkits für molekularpathologische Marker als Chemotherapeutika verkaufen.

Egal was der Grund ist. Solange keine Studie gemacht worden ist, die zeigt, dass man eine Therapie anhand von molekularbiologischen Markern steuern kann und Therapieempfehlungen damit machen kann, sollten auch Therapieempfehlungen, die lediglich auf solche Befunde beruhen und bereits von einigen Forumsmitgliedern geäussert wurden lieber unterlassen werden.

Dies ist ein Forum auch für Neubetroffene. Und denen können wir erstmal nur mit Evidenz helfen. Die Evidenz von molekularbiologischen Markern liegt aktuell auf dem Niveau von Selen und Weihrauch. Viele glauben daran, einen Beweis dafür gibt es nicht.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Daniel,




> Das Kernproblem, emsiger Daniel, dürfte nämlich sein, dass weder die Pathologen noch die Urologen einen finanziellen Vorteil davon hätten.


warum soll das kein Argument sein?

----------


## Jakob S

Guten Morgen !

Nachdem ich von den letzten 8-10 (habe nicht gezählt) Beiträgen nicht wirklich viel kapiert habe...

hier nur noch einmal kurz zwischenrein

2. Meinung -->sofort Hormontherapie, Krebs bei diesem Gleason nicht groß werden lassen. Bestrahlung evtl später wenn man weiß wo´s PSA herkommt.

Es kann nach der bisherigen Entwickung nahezu ausgeschlossen werden das das Rest-PSA nach der OP von der Prostatalage kommt. Und diese auf "gut Glück" zu bestrahlen wird nicht für sinnvoll erachtet.

Gruß Jakob

----------


## Anonymous1

> Guten Morgen !
> 
> Nachdem ich von den letzten 8-10 (habe nicht gezählt) Beiträgen nicht wirklich viel kapiert habe...
> 
> hier nur noch einmal kurz zwischenrein
> 
> 2. Meinung -->sofort Hormontherapie, Krebs bei diesem Gleason nicht groß werden lassen. Bestrahlung evtl später wenn man weiß wo´s PSA herkommt.
> 
> Es kann nach der bisherigen Entwickung nahezu ausgeschlossen werden das das Rest-PSA nach der OP von der Prostatalage kommt. Und diese auf "gut Glück" zu bestrahlen wird nicht für sinnvoll erachtet.
> ...


Hallo Jakob, auf gut Glück wird irgendwie immer alles sein, egal was. Dein Rezidiv kann auch eine Kombination aus mehreren Möglichkeiten sein: lokal, lokoreginär oder weiter entfernt. Wir müssen uns im Rezidivfall immer an Wahrscheinlichkeiten orientieren und an studienmäßigen Beobachtungen, wo ein größerer Vorteil gesehen wurde oder wo man ein längeres Überleben feststellen konnte. Also eine Art Gratwanderung in der Entscheidung, bei der fachkundige Beratung von Ärzten mit Überblick am wertvollsten ist. Wenn ich alles richtig kapiert habe, dürfte bei Dir eine baldige Bestrahlung, ggf. mit Hormonbehandlung, die meisten Vorteile in Aussicht stellen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Leitlinien und Standard*

Liebe Christine,




> hört mir auf mit Standartleitlinien, es gibt keinen standatisierten Prostatakrebs, jede Erkrankung ist individuell und genauso individuell würde ich mir die Behandlungen wünschen. Wir werden es nicht mehr erleben.


Deine von Zorn und Empörung geprägten Worte spuken mir immer noch im Kopf herum, denn man muss Dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Mich erreichten im Zusammenhang mit der saloppen Formulierung "so einem Quatsch würde sich keine Ethikommission widmen" oder so ähnlich, sogar Telefonanrufe von prominenten Forumsmitlesern, die also nicht registriert sind. Man war erstaunt über diese Wortwahl, selbst wenn sie zutreffend wäre und bedauerte, dass dadurch schlicht das Niveau dieses Forums leiden würde, das ansonsten trotz der gelegentlich Ausrutscher durch Beiträge von Dünnbrettbohrern, also auch Leuten, die versuchen, hier irgendein Wundermittelchen an den Mann zu bringen, einen guten Ruf hat. Man kann Deinem Mann nur wünschen, dass ihm noch hier und da durch nicht evidenzgestützte Therapien Erleichterung und Besserung zukommt.

*"Führen heißt besser sein, nicht besser wissen"*
(Michael J. Pabst, amerikanischer Biochemiker)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Guten Morgen !
> 
> 2. Meinung -->sofort Hormontherapie, Krebs bei diesem Gleason nicht groß werden lassen. Bestrahlung evtl später wenn man weiß wo´s PSA herkommt.


"Wenn man weiss wo das PSA herkommt" heisst soviel wie:

Wir machen solange Hormontherapie, bis der Tumor hormorefraktär wird. Dann warten wir bis zum PSA von 2 oder so, machen dann das Cholin-PET-CT und bestrahlen dann mit deutlich schlechteren Aussichten aufHeilung, weil der PSA hoch und die Zellen therapieresistent sein werden.

Ich wiederhole nochmals:
Die antihormonelle Therapie ist keine indizierte Behandlung beim steigenden PSA-Wert nach Operation bei asymptomatischem Patienten.
Wenn man noch eine Chance auf Heilung wahrnehmen möchte, dann jetzt bestrahlen und hoffen, das das Problem lokal oder regionär ist.
Wenn die Bestrahlung nichts bringt und der PSA danach auf 1 oder so ist, dann hat man auch nichts verpasst.
Es macht keinen Uhnterschied ob man jetzt eine Hormontherapie macht oder erst bei einem PSA von 1, solange keine Symptome bestehen.

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Daniel, hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,

in diesem Zusammenhang habe ich folgende Frage:

Nach erfolgloser Prostatektomie und ebenalls erfolgloser Bestrahlung der Prostatloge steigt der PSA wieder. Damit ist der kurative Weg zu Ende.

Ab welchem PSA-Wert würdet ihr  empfehlen in die dann ja nur noch palliative Hormonbehandlung einzusteigen? 

PSA 10?

Warten bis klinische Symptome auftreten?

Im Leitlinienentwurf habe ich dazu nichts aussagekräftiges gefunden. In der Literatur auch nicht.

Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen oder Meinungen?

Danke und alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

*Nur eine Meinung*

Lieber Wolfgang, kaum vorstellbar, dass es zu Deinen Fragen etwas handfestes Geschriebenes gibt. Ich habe WW + DHB + IMRT, allerdings IGTR gesteuert hinter mich gebracht. Wenn es nun noch einmal losgehen würde, egal ob per PSA-Anstieg oder Auftreten klinischer Symptome, würde ich persönlich spätestens ab einem PSA von 8 ng/ml wieder mit Casodex, aber nur 50 mg am Tag beginnen. Möglich, dass ich nach einer ersten Anlaufphase noch Avodart hinzunähme. Das ist lediglich meine ganz persönliche Auffassung zu einer erneuten nur palliativen Behandlung. Ich habe mir bewußt die Hormonblockade für den Fall des Auftreten eines Rezidivs im Köcher behalten, d.h. während und nach der Bestrahlung darauf verzichtet.

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Hutschi,

vielen Dank für Deine Überlegung.

Finde ich ganz interessant, so ein gestuftes Vorgehen.

Vielleicht haben noch andere Forumsteilnehmer Gedanken zum "Start" in die palliative Hormonbehandlung.

Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Vielleicht haben noch andere Forumsteilnehmer Gedanken zum "Start" in die palliative Hormonbehandlung.


Ich würde es abhängig von PSA-Wert, PSA-Verdopplungszeit abhängig machen und die Nebenwirkungen abwägen.

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Daniel,

die möglichen Nebenwirkungen der Hormonblockade sind mir klar.

Nicht klar ist mir der Zeitpunkt des Einstiegs oder konkreter:

ab welchem PSA bei einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit von 3-4 Monaten sollte man Deiner Einschätzung nach mit der palliativen Hormontherapie beginnen.

Deine Gedanken dazu würden mich sehr interessieren.

Literaturstellen dazu habe ich keine gefunden.

Vielleicht können auch andere Forumsteilnehmer mal "laut nachdenken".

Hutschis Meinung habe ich schon gelesen. Nochmals Danke.


Tschüs

Wolfgang

----------


## Jörg (O)

Hallo Jacob S, hallo Wolfgang,

2002 hielt Prof. Miller in Cannes einen Vortrag mit dem schönen
Titel "PSA-Anstieg nach kurativer Therapie", der leider immer noch
den heutigen Wissensstand der Medizin darstellt.
Mailt mir doch Eure emails, damit ich Euch den Vortrag (doc-Datei)
zusenden kann.
Hallo Daniel, ich gebe Dir in allen Punkten recht. 
Was anderes soll ein Urologe oder Strahlentherapeut seinen Patienten empfehlen, als die Therapien, deren Vorteile durch Studien bewiesen worden sind.
Wir Krebspatienten müssen die Tatsache akzeptieren, dass Krebs eine
tödliche Krankheit ist, die unser Leben bedroht, wenn die 3,5 Therapie-
säulen der Schulmedizin (nicht negativ gemeint) versagt haben,
nämlich Stahl,Strahl, (bei uns noch Hormonblockade) und Chemo. 
Dann ist der Arzt nach dem heutigen Wissensstand am Ende seines
Lateins und daraus ist ihm weiss Gott kein Vorwurf zu machen.
Dass wir dann nach jedem Strohhalm greifen und alles Mögliche versuchen,
liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Leider habe ich bisher keinen rettenden
Strohhalm gefunden, gebe aber die Suche nicht auf.
Gruß Jörg (0)

----------


## Helmut.2

> Literaturstellen dazu habe ich keine gefunden.
>   Vielleicht können auch andere Forumsteilnehmer mal "laut nachdenken". Wolfgang


 Im "BERLIN MEDICAL 02.09 ONKOLOGIE" habe ich diesen Bericht gefunden: Diagnostik und Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms 
von Prof. Dr. med. Kurt Miller Urologische Klinik der Charité

Hier schreibt Er unter Anderem: 
*Hormonbehandlung*
Die Grundsätze der medikamentösen Therapie beim Prostatakarzinom sindunverändert. Testosteron-Absenkung oder -Blockaden durch LHRH Analoga oder Antiandrogenen bleiben die Eckpunkte bei der Behandlung von metastasiertenTumoren oder beim PSA-Anstieg nach kurativer Therapie.Von einer frühen Hormontherapie
profitieren nur Patienten mit einem hohen Tumorload (PSA > 59 ng/ml) oder solche mit einem aggressiven Tumor (Gleason Score > 7, PSA Verdopplungszeit< 12 Monate). Die intermittierende Androgenblockade hat gegenüber der kontinuierlichen Therapie keinen Effektivitätsnachteil,
ist aber hinsichtlich der Lebensqualität der Patienten überlegen. ...

Ich habe nach Rund 51 Monate (09.03.2005 bis 03.05.2005) RT = Radiotherapie -Nadir lag bei 0,219 ng/ml- bei einem PSA-Wert von 3,65 ng/ml habe ich eine ADT-4 am 08.04.09 angefangen und der PSA-Wert geht nach meinen Empfinden sehr schleppent nach unten. Mein letzter Wert vom 01.07.09 lag bei 0,130 ng/ml und die neuesten Werte, die mir noch nicht zur Verfügung stehen, schätze ich  bei 0,090 und letzter Wert bei 0,064 ng/ml! Der Testostern Werte liegen die letzten 12 Wochen schon bei 3 mal gemessenen < 0,1 ng/ml anscheinend kann das Labor Tiller nicht weiter runter messen!

Wolfgang, kannst Du etwas damit anfangen? Gruß, Helmut

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo wolfgang !

Meine Überlegungen waren nach Absetzen der Hormontherapie:

Wie kann ich die Verdopplungszeit vergrößern ?

Sport !!!!!!!! Ernährung !!!!!! Imunsystem!!!!!

Wenn ich ab bestimmten PSA Werten ein Pet CD mache, ein klares Ziel, ein Rezidiv, eine Metastase sehe wie gehe ich mit dem Ergebnis um ?
Bestrahlen oder Operation? 

Wenn der PSA Verlauf in seiner Verdopplungszeit immer flacher wird vielleicht auch wieder fällt nach weiteren Möglichkeiten suchen die das Imunsystem stärken.

Wenn der PSA steigt, die Verdopplungszeit bei 3 oder 4 Monaten bleibt, bei Werten ab 5 bis höchsten 10  Alternativen zur Hormontherapie ausprobieren.
Angionesehemmer:  z.B. Thalidomid

Vorausgesetzt in all der Zeit treten keine anderen Komplikationen auf wie ( Knochenmetastasen, Verschelchterung der Blutwerte, Tumormarker)

Laut gedacht .........nur über mich..........

Wünsch Dir viele laute Gedanken.......und mir ab morgen früh einen schönen Urlaub
mit  Pizza, Spagetti, Eis, einige Seemeilen Wassersport und Landmeilen beim Joggen.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wenn ich ab bestimmten PSA Werten ein Pet CD mache, ein klares Ziel, ein Rezidiv, eine Metastase sehe wie gehe ich mit dem Ergebnis um ?
> Bestrahlen oder Operation?


Die Operation oder Bestrahlung von nachgewiesenen Organmetastasen oder Fernlymphknotenmetastasen ist keine Indikation, solange die Metastasen keine Beschwerden verursachen oder Komplikationen drohen.
Eine Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens ist dadurch nicht zu erreichen.
Dies ist übrigens bei den meisten Tumoren so und bei nur wenigen Tumoren behandelt Metastasen lokal ggf. aggressiv (z.B. beim Dickdarmkrebs).

----------


## Strauch, Heinz

> Die Operation oder Bestrahlung von nachgewiesenen Organmetastasen oder Fernlymphknotenmetastasen ist keine Indikation, solange die Metastasen keine Beschwerden verursachen oder Komplikationen drohen.
> Eine Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens ist dadurch nicht zu erreichen.
> Dies ist übrigens bei den meisten Tumoren so und bei nur wenigen Tumoren behandelt Metastasen lokal ggf. aggressiv (z.B. beim Dickdarmkrebs).


 
Hallo Daniell,

und wie sieht der Erfolg aus, wenn es um die Frage der Bestrahlung von LK
handelt?

----------


## wolfgang.

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geantwortet haben.

Zum Start in die palliative Hormonbehandlung gibt es wohl in der Schulmedizin keine einheitliche Meinung.

Ich werde weiter recherchieren und mich bei Gelegenheit wieder melden.

Alles Gute 

Wolfgang

----------


## Strauch, Heinz

> Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geantwortet haben.
> 
> Zum Start in die palliative Hormonbehandlung gibt es wohl in der Schulmedizin keine einheitliche Meinung.
> 
> Ich werde weiter recherchieren und mich bei Gelegenheit wieder melden.
> 
> Alles Gute 
> 
> Wolfgang


 
Hallo Wolfgang und andere,

mit dieser Frage befasse ich mich ebenfalls schon einige Zeit, für meinen Fall jedenfalls ohne klares Ergebnis. Nach OP und Bestrahlung mit dann erfreulichen PSA 0,04 (neues Meßergebnis fehlt noch) seit über einem Jahr nach der RT bleibt diese Frage nicht außen vor, weiß man doch, daß der Wert sich schnell ändern kann. Sofort oder später beginnen - ob einfach oder mehrfache  ist dann noch eine andere Frage. 
Prof. Weißbach schrieb i. seinem Buch Diagnose PC unter 11.7. u.a. setzt sich allmählich die Meinung durch, daß eine erforderl. HT möglichst früh begonnen werden soll, bezieht sich auf div. Studien. 
Unter www.uroonkologie berichtete Prof. Altwein über die Studien EORTC  22836 (zusätzlich z. Bestrahlung LHRH), RTOG - Studie 85-31 mit ähnlichen Ergebnissen und RTOG 92-02. Ferner befaßte sich die ECOG-studie 7887 mit der adjuv. Therapie (Goserelin) n. OP und LK-Metastasen und signif. Überlebensvorteil zugunsten der sofortigen HT. Diese genannten Studien sind wohl schon vor eingen Jahren veröffentlicht worden. Nach meiner Ansicht und dem -soweit vorhanden- gelesenem Text kann dies nicht verallgemeinert werden. Diejenigen, die die Studien im einzelnen kennen, werden mehr dazu sagen können. 
Für viele Mitstreiter dürfte es bei der Frage bleiben, ob selbst bei Werten im unteren Meßbereich nach der RT und vorherigen Op sofort mit der HT beginnen werden soll oder erst bei einem bestimmten PSA-anstieg -und bei welchem PSA -. Offensichtlich hat sich Prof. Altwein eingehend mit diesen Fragen befaßt.
Diejenigen, die zudem noch eine DNA haben durchführen lassen, kennen die Meinung v. Prof. Böcking (Tribukeit). Hiernach ist die Entscheidung nicht einfacher.
Eine gute Entscheidung für alle Betroffenen wünscht 

Heinz

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel,und wie sieht der Erfolg aus, wenn es um die Frage der Bestrahlung von LK
> handelt?


Das habe ich bereits geschrieben.
Fernlymphknotenmetastasen sind keine Indikation für eine Strahlentherapie beim asymptomatischen Patienten. Man kann es machen, wenn man will, ob es etwas an der Gesamtprognose ändert ist fraglich.

Lymphknotenmetastasen im Becken kann man bestrahlen. Die Aussichten eine makroskopische (also sichtbare) Lymphknotenmetastase dauerhaft mit Strahlentherapie zu kontrollieren sind jedoch bescheiden.

----------

